# 2016 S-works Tarmac color



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Considering a 2016 tarmac frameset, since those ae starting to get some significant discounts.

Of remaining inventory in my 56cm size, I'm leaning toward
*"satin-gloss carbon/red/white"*
But there's no floor models to look at.

Is "satin" the flat or matte finish I dislike so much? 

Would the entire black portion be this "satin" finish? 

Or would the black portion be some combination of "satin" and "gloss"? 

.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes, the "satin" is something you will not like.

Just look at the picture, you can see where it's glossy and where it's satin. The top and bottom of the head tube are gloss but most if it and most of the bike is satin.










You should find a different colorway that's all gloss, I think you'd dislike this one.


----------



## jacksdad (Aug 7, 2012)

the white/navy/red frame is pretty awesome looking IMO.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

MMsRepBike said:


> Yes, the "satin" is something you will not like.
> 
> Just look at the picture, you can see where it's glossy and where it's satin. The top and bottom of the head tube are gloss but most if it and most of the bike is satin.
> 
> ...


Yup.. what he said, satin is the same as the matte look you don't like. Personally, I like the bikes that mix the satin and gloss look. I have basically this same color way on my Allez and people often compliment it, saying that it looks better in person than they thought it would. That's actually what convinced me initially. I wasn't really interested in it simply looking at the pictures on the website, but when I happened to see one at a local shop, it caught my eye... it's not for everyone though and Specialized always has tons of color options, so I'm sure you'll find something you like. There are some really awesome 2017 colorways coming too.. There's a teal, almost Bianchi-like color that I just saw at my local shop and it was pretty sweet.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Best looking MY16 S-Works Tarmac is in my opinion the purple one, a truly wonderful pearly chameleon that changes from blue to purple depending on the angle of light. Almost gave me more bike lust than the (drool) Bianchi Specialissima does.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

kbwh said:


> Best looking MY16 S-Works Tarmac is in my opinion the purple one, a truly wonderful pearly chameleon that changes from blue to purple depending on the angle of light. Almost gave me more bike lust than the (drool) Bianchi Specialissima does.


Agreed. I love this color. The SWorks Amira comes in this same color and I think it looks even better with the grey SWorks logo as opposed to the black one on the Tarmac. The metallic Navy also looks great on the Tarmac.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Agreed. Very nice. I personally like their solid colors much more than their mixed color ones with the different color stripes etc. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Sigh ... I've called all the Spesh "Concept" stores in So Cal & Nor Cal. 

No MY2016, 56 cm, Chameleon Purple to be had. 

One of the shops had a complete built-up bike, but no dice -- I only want the frame set.


----------

